# Can i print white from my inkjet printer



## amkha69 (Oct 8, 2008)

_I want to print a white image, can i print that from my inkjet printer, this is for heat pressing_.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

print white one white?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Your inkjet printer does not have white ink. If you want white you'll need to either use an opaque transfer, or a different printing method such as DTG.


----------



## amkha69 (Oct 8, 2008)

Solmu said:


> Your inkjet printer does not have white ink. If you want white you'll need to either use an opaque transfer, or a different printing method such as DTG.


the opaque transfer is a transfer sheet I can buy and print out, or this is like platisol transfer please explain. 

Thank You


----------



## amkha69 (Oct 8, 2008)

pukingdeserthobo said:


> print white one white?


white on dark


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

You can but not very good. I bought Artisi/Dupont white ink for inkjet hoping that I can use it as a background for light transfers. The print is not opaque enough even filling all the 4 cartdiges with white ink and printing full blast. I even tried 4 to 5 passes. There was also registration problem. The Dtg printers use a Rip software to print a very heavy coat of white ink underlay.


----------

